# Vaccines and shots



## nickygio (Dec 24, 2012)

hey guys,

on craigslist I see people say that their chickens have all their shots and vaccines. What kind of vaccines are there? Do you need them if you are going to sell eggs? 
Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've never done shots or vaccines. Some people do it against mareks and other diseases like that. Shot and Vaccines are at the choice of the owner it just all boils down to if you want to medicate your flock.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

As he said do you have to have the shots to give eggs out and also what is mareks disease


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

birdguy said:


> As he said do you have to have the shots to give eggs out and also what is mareks disease


If your ever unsure as to what is required to sell chicks you'll have to check with your state. In Wisconsin where I live shots are not required but NPIP testing is. As for Mareks, I googled to find this http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/avian/mareks2.pdf Hope this helps.


----------



## grapes415 (Jul 26, 2012)

a friend of mine has some chichens and she thinks one is sick because it wont come out of the nesting place is there any kind of med to give??


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

She is probably broody!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

If she is broody then what I do is just take them out and walk around and collect eggs from her


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

nickygio said:


> hey guys,
> 
> on craigslist I see people say that their chickens have all their shots and vaccines. What kind of vaccines are there? Do you need them if you are going to sell eggs?
> Thanks


We do not give vaccines for the chickens ... you may need to check your local/state laws for selling eggs. (as was stated)


----------

